# ? for smitty



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i saw the picture of the blonde coyote you caught, how'd you do it? when i asked about the dirthole i ment like the kind for ****. where would i set it and what to use for bait?
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you asking how to target blonde coyotes??


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

LAtrapper said:


> Are you asking how to target blonde coyotes??


  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i ment what set and bait or lure


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> **** a nator said:
> 
> 
> > i saw the picture of the blonde coyote you caught, how'd you do it? :sniper:
> ...


lol.....close ND, those are used when I target blonde foxes :wink: I have however come to the conclusion that the difference between catching a fox or a dog......is 3 beers 

**** a nator- That coyote was caught in a fencerow dividing cropfields. If I remember that one was taken on a dirthole, though I can't recall the particular lure (I don't use bait) or if I'd used urine at that set.

You'll need to do some researching on how coyotes travel & get a general idea of their movements, habits, and behavior. AS mentioned, there's much more than setting traps. Look at a Bass-Pro on TV, you can bet he's learned all he can about a bass. I like to bass fish, but haven't spent the time thay have developing my skills. I can catch some, enough to satisfy me, so I'm happy to leave it at that. If I weren't content in the number of bass I catch, I'd learn what I needed to do to increase it.

Please don't take any of my, or anyone elses answers as not offering help or advice. There have been hundreds.....thousands of books & videos made on the subject of coyote, and it's not something that can be condensed into a few paragraphs here. Your success at trapping coyote will depend on the effort you put into it. The internet is a library at your fingertips, and is a good place to start.....type in "coyote trapping" and odds are you'll find enough reading to keep you busy from now until the start of next season.

Smitty


----------

